# schwinn hollywood



## GeorgeK54 (Jul 26, 2019)

Please help me with ID on a recent purchase. I bought a ladies blue Hollywood with serial # A56792 on left rear drop out. Looking up that # says its a 1953, but I don't see a Hollywood made in that year. Thank you everyone.


----------



## Freqman1 (Jul 26, 2019)

Double check that serial or better yet post a pic of it here. V/r Shawn


----------



## GeorgeK54 (Jul 26, 2019)

Freqman1 said:


> Double check that serial or better yet post a pic of it here. V/r Shawn


----------



## Freqman1 (Jul 26, 2019)

I'll let the experts weigh in here but I think maybe a mis-stamp and bike is a '65. V/r Shawn


----------



## GeorgeK54 (Jul 26, 2019)

Freqman1 said:


> I'll let the experts weigh in here but I think maybe a mis-stamp and bike is a '65. V/r Shawn



I think 63-66 also, disappointed if a mis-stamp, sigh...and thank you.


----------



## PCHiggin (Jul 26, 2019)

Thats a  '65 bike.


----------



## GeorgeK54 (Jul 26, 2019)

thank you


----------



## Allrounderco (Jul 26, 2019)

Great condition and color.


----------



## GTs58 (Jul 26, 2019)

*It's actually a 1966 model.* There was some stupid going on at the beginning of 1966 and a letter stamping die was missing for some reason.

*(1966)*
Date ----------------- Serial #`s From --------------------- To
01/24 -------------------- A11111 -------------------- A15412
01/25 -------------------- A15413 -------------------- A19954
01/26 -------------------- A19955 -------------------- A23566
01/27 -------------------- A23567 -------------------- A28010
01/28 -------------------- A29011 -------------------- A31157
01/31 -------------------- B11111 -------------------- B14602
02/01 -------------------- B14603 -------------------- B15761
#'s above recorded in error

*The numbers were recorded correctly!*


----------



## GeorgeK54 (Jul 27, 2019)

GTs58 said:


> *It's actually a 1966 model.* There was some stupid going on at the beginning of 1966 and a letter stamping die was missing for some reason.
> 
> *(1966)*
> Date ----------------- Serial #`s From --------------------- To
> ...



wow! thank you very much!!!


----------



## GeorgeK54 (Jul 27, 2019)

Blackbomber said:


> Great condition and color.



thanks, 11 hours of detailing. Its a gift to my g/f, she was born in '66.


----------



## Oilit (Jul 27, 2019)

That's pretty strange. I notice that the highest number listed under "A" is A31157, while the bike is stamped A56792. And it looks like the letter is for the month, but then the "B" numbers start on Jan. 31st. I doubt we'll ever hear the explanation for that one!


----------



## GTs58 (Jul 27, 2019)

Oilit said:


> That's pretty strange. I notice that the highest number listed under "A" is A31157, while the bike is stamped A56792. And it looks like the letter is for the month, but then the "B" numbers start on Jan. 31st. I doubt we'll ever hear the explanation for that one!




I would like to know where the rest of the numbers are for January 1966. No other serial stampings were done in January?  

Maybe @GeorgeK54 could post a shot of the crank's casting date. Or one of the date stamp on the left inside of the fork leg next to the axle slot.


----------



## GeorgeK54 (Jul 27, 2019)

GTs58 said:


> I would like to know where the rest of the numbers are for January 1966. No other serial stampings were done in January?
> 
> Maybe @GeorgeK54 could post a shot of the crank's casting date. Or one of the date stamp on the left inside of the fork leg next to the axle slot.



Sure, this has me baffled also.  Didn't know about the date stamp...you guys are good!


----------



## 5760rj (Aug 17, 2019)

GeorgeK54 said:


> Sure, this has me baffled also.  Didn't know about the date stamp...you guys are good!



she'll truly enjoy her ride with you, nice present, really thoughtful, have fun.....


----------



## GeorgeK54 (Aug 17, 2019)

5760rj said:


> she'll truly enjoy her ride with you, nice present, really thoughtful, have fun.....



 thank you very much, I find out tomorrow!!!!


----------

